# kregjoint



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

they work great make a strong joint,make sure you pick up the vise grip type clamps they sell


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

you must of saw the same info show that i was watching today, I'm also going for it, I know some friends that have it and say its worth it. BOB.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I've had one for years and it is absolutely indespensable if you make furniture or cabinets. Pocket holes make very strong joints and have made it possible to build cabinet doors, drawers, cases, and other projects without clamps. 

I will say that the jig is useless unless you have at least a couple of the clamps to align the joint while screwing it together. I have two of the faceframe clamps and two of the right angle clamps for clamping 90* corners. 

Very handy tool, I highly recommend it.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I bought a kit at the last woodworking show. Now I just have to find time to build something...


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It make joins easy. I did and am doing all exterior window trim using the kreg jig. Excellent tool, get it now.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought one several years back to make cabinet face frames, Works great. I would also buy extra clamps, so you can glue up more than one joint at a time. Didn't care much for the hole plugs, I couldn't get them to
cover the hole very well. I've yet to make a joint that was visble anyway..


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I've had one for years and it is absolutely indespensable if you make furniture or cabinets. Pocket holes make very strong joints and have made it possible to build cabinet doors, drawers, cases, and other projects without clamps.
> 
> I will say that the jig is useless unless you have at least a couple of the clamps to align the joint while screwing it together. I have two of the face frame clamps and two of the right angle clamps for clamping 90* corners.
> 
> Very handy tool, I highly recommend it.


 
I have also had one for years.

IMHO you only need the one face frame clamp, once you screw in the pocket screws there is no longer a need to keep the clamp on. Take it off and move to the next joint.

Not sure what 90* clamp your talking about but again IMHO if you are doing face frames you do not need a 90* clamp, when you screw the joint together if the stile and rails are cut at a 90* angle, the screws will pull it tight and the joint will be at 90*.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

When making faceframes I find it very helpful to have multiple clamps. On a larger frame, it helps prevent stressing the joints. You certainly don't have to have more than one, but it makes life a lot easier. Also, on wide frames (a few inches or more), one clamp is often not enough to get perfect alignment.

The 90* clamp is for holding perpindicular pieces together, such as when building a cabinet carcase. It wouldn't have any applications for two dimensional assemblies like faceframes. One end has a clamp pad, and the other end has a blunt end that fits in a pocket hole. Veeeerrrrrry handy.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

this is a handy one too


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Yup, I have one of those mounted in my assembly table. Very nice for faceframes.


----------

